# Sender sortieren am Samsung UE37ES5700 TV



## toka1971 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Forngemeinde,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe den Samsung UE37ES5700 und möchte gern die Reihenfolge der gespeicherten Programme nach meinem Geschmack ändern.
Leider kann ich hierzu aber keine "Sortierfunktion" finden. Allerdings kann man eine Senderliste z.B. auf einen USB Stick exportieren um sie zu bearbeiten. Aber wie funkioniert das?
Und kann ich diese Liste dann zurück auf den TV importieren?

Ich hoffe ihr wisst worauf ich hienaus will.
Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß,

Toka


----------



## stevie4one (30. Oktober 2013)

Das hier sollte helfen ...


----------

